
This Image Is Why Self-Driving Cars Come Loaded with Many Types of Sensors - Sami_Lehtinen
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/608321/this-image-is-why-self-driving-cars-come-loaded-with-many-types-of-sensors/
======
gus_massa
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14849775](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14849775)

------
olegkikin
Binocular vision is enough to resolve this problem. It doesn't really cause
many problems to humans.

